# Red Fishing Line. What's your take on it???



## ladyfisher101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Science says the spectrum of colors makes it less visible. I've only seen red line referred to in freshwater fishing though...could it be just another gimmick.

I was wondering if anyone had any experience with it? Thanks a mil.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

All I can say is just what you stated. "science says." I haven't used red and clear (or blue or any other color) side by side to have any personal observations. When I want to fish less visible, I use fluorocarbon, and if there isn't much structre around, I'll go down to 8 or even 6lb test to help disguise my tackle. Seaguar (and I'm sure others as well) is making a pink fluorocarbon which mixes both theories - fluorocarbon disappears well, and having the pink tint makes it disappear even faster.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

My diving experience tells me that line does not disappear underwater, it merely looses the red hue and turns to black but is still very visible. I tried the cajun red several years ago( I received it as a Christmas present) on an open faced reel and found that the memory in the line was terrible. Seemed like every other cast it looped so bad coming off the reel it tangled going through the eyes. Not a big fan of the Cajun Red brand.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It is a myth. Red line doesn't dissapear underwater. Red is the first color to fade from the spectrum but it just dulls to a grey and is very much visible underwater. If it wasn't then it would be impossible to see and spear Red Snapper and trust me I have loaded the boat with them back in the day of no limits. It is marketed to catch fishermen instead of fish.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I know it was someone else's question, but I appreciate the info! Have either of you divers had any experience looking at what fluorocarbon does?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You can see it as well but it is the hardest because it has the same refractivity as water. It is by far the hardest to see. Where the problem comes in is the thicker you use the stiffer it is, which limits the movement of the bait.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Will, I've looked at floro at about 90' down and you can see it but not nearly as well as you can see the mono or power pro. When I looked at it, I had it tied with a swivel to PP and there was a difference. I didn't compare weights but I suspect that Lobsterman is correct in saying that its' more visible the higher you go.

Mark


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

I always wondered about that... cajun line... and which line is the best and could be seen the least.

Last year I found out.. the less 'jewelry' on a rig... the better. It was very hard to let go of the bigger sized tackle but it has definately helped out a lot. :letsdrink


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

what i dont understand is they sell red bleeding bait hooks, if fish cant see red underwater then what is the point of a bleeding bait hook???


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *alum maverick (4/15/2009)*what i dont understand is they sell red bleeding bait hooks, if fish cant see red underwater then what is the point of a bleeding bait hook???




never thought of that, good point


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I think it's garbage and would never personally use it. I've seen reports that have shown it to break well under the labled breaking weight. 

I used to use high vis green on my reels b/c I fished at night and it helped *me* see my line.....but the color in the water was never a factor b/c i used clear mono for leader.

I wouldn't waste money on it.....

This is just one of those products made to catch the fisherman


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *alum maverick (4/15/2009)*what i dont understand is they sell red bleeding bait hooks, if fish cant see red underwater then what is the point of a bleeding bait hook???


Past about 12' to 15' absolutely nothing. They might work well on a top water plug but it is a gimmick. If you don't believe me grab a mask and dive down with one and see for yourself.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

"I THINK" fishing stuff catches "fisherpeople". You can catchem on rope, alot of people have been doing it for a long time.The fish "don't know its this years stuff, only you do. I do realize that, same bait same fish thing will get you, heck, who don't get tired of the same bait same thingy??? Just a 180? My .02

Skip


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

i use "cajun line" by shakespeare on my light tackle. its cheap. doesnt break easily. didnt buy it for the propoganda(spelling?), just bought it cause it came it big spools for cheap.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

When I am trolling I use some of the cajun red line and the green fluorescent line so I can see them better. I really haven't noticed any problems catching Redfish with the colored lines.

I bought the red line because it was on sale (I am a cheapskate!)


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

I think the colored lines are junk, a hoax to make people think they have some kind of "advantage". I fish mostly around P'cola piers bridges and wade fishing and I love the light braid, never had that much of an issue with viability as long as Iv got the lightest fluorocarbon leader I can get away with. I personally dont think when they are in strike mode that they are paying attention to whats happening 2 feet or so away. Thats just my .02


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

If red were invisible to fish, then wouldn't they make wet suits red? To be sure, some fishing products are designed to catch fishermen, not fish.

And if fish can't see red, then why did they have those red menhaden catcher thingees, you know, the ones with the wire loops (now outlawed) that worked quite well? Those fish would rush at the red and get caught in the wire. I think that proves that fish can see red.

I use either clear, flourescent, or flourocarbon line with a flourocarbon or singlestrand steel leader (for the toothy ones). I do pretty well, usually. And if the fish ain'tbiting or aren't present -- It doesn't matter what color your line is!

Lots of people have their favorite line - Mine is Stren. Been using it for 30 years.

Tell you what I won't ever do again -- buy cheap line! You spend all of this time and money on everything else and your fish keep breaking off?? I did it once, but never again!


----------



## ladyfisher101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I really appreciate your feedback ! ! ! ! ! ! :clap


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Just use clear line...The Cajun Red is very strong line and abrasion resistant..Its actually very good line especially for the price..


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">Cajun Red depends on what day it was made I think, it don't have any consistent quality. I had it on a couple of inshore pole and it worked fine. I outfitted two Penn 330GT?s with it and went out bottom fishing dropped the first one in and it gets hit and the line breaks immediately and it was 30# test. Throw that down in the boat drop the second in same result. Next I pick up my little Penn that has 20# braid and land 6 AJ?s in 45 minutes. That evening all Cajun Red was stripped from all my reels and replaced with braid. So my opinion is Cajun Red SUCKS!


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

> *lastcast (4/15/2009)*"I THINK" fishing stuff catches "fisherpeople". You can catchem on rope, alot of people have been doing it for a long time.The fish "don't know its this years stuff, only you do. I do realize that, same bait same fish thing will get you, heck, who don't get tired of the same bait same thingy??? Just a 180? My .02
> 
> Skip


This is true, out here on Wake Island and in Hawaii and many other places people use rope or heavy string. Here we troll for Wahoo and YFT with parachute cord yes the fish can see it but they still bite.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

That could go either way with the line..Ive seen bad spools of Power Pro..


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

The reds from everything I read aren't less visible until you get deeper. There was a good article in Saltwater Sportsman a few yrs ago that showed many different brands and colors and the associated visibility. In the shallower water you would typically fishfor inshore fish, the red is actually more visible.At depths, it was a little less visible. There did not seem to be any 1 line that is less visible at all depths.It does make sense, many of the deepwater fish are red. I personally tried the Cajun, and it is tough, but I didn't like some of the properties of it.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Dylan (4/17/2009)*That could go either way with the line..Ive seen bad spools of Power Pro..




last year i had a bad spool of power pro i threw twice and lost 2 jigs. it broke from the density of the water...makes your feel confident doesn't it when you have a 30+ pound cobe on lol


----------

